# Windows 98 connecting to the internet via LAN



## kymagic (Jan 19, 2006)

I cant do it! Is there a way? I tell the computer i am trying to connect to the internet through a LAN, and all it wants to do is for me to put in the details of my proxy server! The trouble is, i dont have one! There is a main computer (WinXP) with an internet connection, connected to the router, and then to my computer (Win 98). How do i connect without a proxy server? Please help!!!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome to TSG 

Have you checked in Control Panel>Internet Options>Connections tab
Click on LAN Settings
Is anything checked under Proxy Server?


----------



## kymagic (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome,

There is nothing checked under the proxy bit.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Is anything else checked? (under Automatic configuration)


----------



## kymagic (Jan 19, 2006)

Nope, nothing is checked whatsoever. The new connection wizard still wnats me to connect with a proxy.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Is this everything you have seen so far using the Internet Connection Wizard?


----------



## kymagic (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes. Because you have the same screens, does that mean that:

1) Windows 98 cant do it
2) I have made a mistake somewhere and you know what it is?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

After you've gone through the three screens above, what happens next? You may have to go into Network Properties and configure the TCP/IP protocol to automatically obtain IP and DNS addresses. Try this tutorial, perhaps it explains it better than we're doing.  http://www.windowsnetworking.com/j_helmig/guide.htm


----------

